# final word on Petsmart price match policy?



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

So today I had a chance encounter with a regional manager of Petsmart. We got to talking and I brought up their price matching. He said that their offical policy is to price match ANYONE. He also said they they woudl like people to bring in the print off showing the shipping chanrge but he said their policy on that is to not refuse a customer. I mentioned to him ive talked to several people about this and it seems like mixed results. He said if you ever have a problem getting a petsmart to pricematch get the name of the manager who refused to pricematch and call corperate office. 
So today I went to my local petsmart with a print bigals ac30 price and brought it in. Sure enough, not a question asked. If any of you guys are getting dicked around by your local petsmart, call their corperate offices. They are supposed to price match ANYONE!!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

petsmart is expensive I spent over $800 on my 55 gallon 2 years ago.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ed griswold said:


> petsmart is expensive I spent over $800 on my 55 gallon 2 years ago.


That sucks.

I just got a ac30 for 14.99 tho


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

looks like i will pick up my ac 110 this week for 32.99. thanks for the info


----------



## eddy3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> So today I had a chance encounter with a regional manager of Petsmart. We got to talking and I brought up their price matching. He said that their offical policy is to price match ANYONE. He also said they they woudl like people to bring in the print off showing the shipping chanrge but he said their policy on that is to not refuse a customer. I mentioned to him ive talked to several people about this and it seems like mixed results. He said if you ever have a problem getting a petsmart to pricematch get the name of the manager who refused to pricematch and call corperate office.
> So today I went to my local petsmart with a print bigals ac30 price and brought it in. Sure enough, not a question asked. If any of you guys are getting dicked around by your local petsmart, call their corperate offices. They are supposed to price match ANYONE!!


How the hell did you spend 800$? you can get it for like 140$


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wut is an ac30?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Hagen AquaClear 30 Power Filter


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

Wow, why ever buy from anywhere online again? (I guess that is the point). I wonder if they are losing money on this?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

baitman said:


> Wow, why ever buy from anywhere online again? (I guess that is the point). I wonder if they are losing money on this?


Exactly! Now to find a Petsmart near me!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Good info...Thank you!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i'm going to try again and see what happens.
wes


----------



## JPZ28 (Aug 10, 2004)

I have also used printouts to get price matches done there. I actually used the printouts from petsmart.com as their online prices are cheaper than their store prices. I got my Fluval 404 for like half of what they were asking in the store.


----------



## paOol (Dec 4, 2005)

can you please post exactly how to do this.

for example.

1. find the online store with the item page
2. print it
3. go to petsmart and show them the page
4. you get it for that price? or add shipping to it.

thats just an example, can you post how its done?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I go to the one in Sagniaw, Michigan. There are never any questions asked, but they have to have the manager come and approve it. It works out really good for me and you can save a LOT of money. For instance: If you go to a PetsMart to buy a Rena xP3 Canister Filter, expect to pay about $180. However, if you print off their page from the internet, or any other known retailer and take it in to show to the cashier you can walk out the door with the xP3 for only $99 or so. Pretty amazing. It is so easy to save money.
~Taylor~


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

i know petsmart stands by their slogans. i bought 55g kit from them about 5 yrs ago and last year i cracked it. i still had the reciept so i took it back. they told me as long as i had a reciept they had to take it back no matter how long its been. i thought that was cool. so now i save all my reciepts.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

real good info i might think of that if i set my tropical tank up in da basement how much was a 55 gallon anxd wats the cheapest store i can get it from thnx


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

i do it all the time. jsut print up a copy from petsmart.com and bring it in. just recently i got my emp 280 and stealth 100w heater for very cheap.er


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Flip said:


> i do it all the time. jsut print up a copy from petsmart.com and bring it in. just recently i got my emp 280 and stealth 100w heater for very cheap.er


its pretty well known that they pricematch their online store. Im talking OTHER places such as drfoster&smits or bigals. Try it, and good luck


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> i do it all the time. jsut print up a copy from petsmart.com and bring it in. just recently i got my emp 280 and stealth 100w heater for very cheap.er


its pretty well known that they pricematch their online store. Im talking OTHER places such as drfoster&smits or bigals. Try it, and good luck








[/quote]
The clerk told me they don't pricematch their online store.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> its pretty well known that they pricematch their online store. Im talking OTHER places such as drfoster&smits or bigals. Try it, and good luck


Now, does this apply to _any_ product Exodus?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

evermore said:


> i know petsmart stands by their slogans. i bought 55g kit from them about 5 yrs ago and last year i cracked it. i still had the reciept so i took it back. they told me as long as i had a reciept they had to take it back no matter how long its been. i thought that was cool. so now i save all my reciepts.


Similar situation I just posted about in the Lounge. I just returned a crate I bought for my dog which I bought over 8 months ago. I had no receipt, no packaging, and the thing was used quite a bit (I had a big dog in there for 8 months). They still exchanged it for me and gave me a giftcard foir the $70 difference, since I got a smaller crate for him.

Ive come to love Petsmart. Between there great return policy and pricematches from the internet, their customer service cant be beat!


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

I have price matched 3 time in a month when buying my fish equip. No questions asked. Just showed printouts of petsmart.com, and they took the prices for what I was buying. Now, I need to find something to buy from there I can find chaep online just to see if they will price match bigals or dr foster and smith. I asked the manager of my petsmart, and they said only petsmart. I will report to corporate if they refuse to match, but just to correct the situation. I don't want to cause anything other then an advantage for the store because this can't cause them to lose money and obviously they realize that. If you price math with any website they are still getting the money even if it is 40 or 50 bucks lower then there store or 20 or 30 bucks lower then their website. They are still getting the money over the store you are citing for the price match.


----------



## paOol (Dec 4, 2005)

paOol said:


> can you please post exactly how to do this.
> 
> for example.
> 
> ...


yea..... can anyone post how its done?


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

Soon to be PiranhaStein's House of Deals. 100 gallon tanks for 50 bucks, and canister filters for 10. LOL let's do it, take them for everything they got.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

I heard petco do price matching too... anyone encounter any price matcing experience with petco?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Piranha Prince said:


> I heard petco do price matching too... anyone encounter any price matcing experience with petco?


Yes I would like to know this as well....There is a Petco much closer than the nearest Petsmart.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> I heard petco do price matching too... anyone encounter any price matcing experience with petco?


Yes I would like to know this as well....There is a Petco much closer than the nearest Petsmart.
[/quote]
No, I'm pretty sure that Petco does not pricematch.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> i do it all the time. jsut print up a copy from petsmart.com and bring it in. just recently i got my emp 280 and stealth 100w heater for very cheap.er


its pretty well known that they pricematch their online store. Im talking OTHER places such as drfoster&smits or bigals. Try it, and good luck








[/quote]
The clerk told me they don't pricematch their online store.








[/quote]

Try it again. This time if they refuse ask to talk to a manager. If the manager wont budge then call corperate. The one thing the guy stressed was Petsmart number one policy was to NOT refuse customers. He said this in in particular about their return/exchange and price match policy.


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

F*ck I only have a Petco, there service sucks!, I have to stand in line for at least 15min. everytime because there is only one casher all the time! And all of their fish tanks are toast! Like all of their fish are being "observed at the moment" which means their fish are all dieing! They are all dumb sh*ts. (and they dont pricematch)!!!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> petsmart is expensive I spent over $800 on my 55 gallon 2 years ago.


That sucks.

I just got a ac30 for 14.99 tho








[/quote]
petco is great as well, but petsmart is very good at getting low prices, some name stores around NJ on route 22 sell 110 aqauclears for 90$!!!!! i can get one at petco for 32.99


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

What about Petsmart in Canada? The website is in USD.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Blue said:


> What about Petsmart in Canada? The website is in USD.


I use BigAls Canada and bring in printout.
They had no problems with it.
I am pretty sure the lady went and checked online so bringing a printout from the USA likely won't fly..


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

I've been doing this at the Petsmarts in my area for over a year now and have never been hassled. The Petco likes to give me a hard time, but they usually come around.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

well the one by where I used to live did it a few times, then they wouldnt, I went in and tried again and they wouldnt, I talked to the general manager, he said petsmart prices only,

I told him I can go on many fish message boards and epople from other cities and states will tell me they were just there today and they did it, I asked what the policy was, I siad its either a corparate yes or no nationwide, ass hole wouldnt do it, so i wont go there anymore, screw them, ill give the online vendors my money


----------



## parkedcar (Dec 29, 2005)

I just got off the phone with petsmart. Not my local store, but the main number of their site. I asked about price matching. She said they will with their online prices. But she wasn't too conclusive with other online stores. She said the web site will match another web sites pricing, but the store wont. But she didnt sound very sure. So i have a print out from big als for $32.99 and one from petsmart.com for $39.99 on an AC110. I need 3 for my 125g. I figure i will give it a shot with big-als price, if i get hassled, i will whip out the petsmart.com printout. $7 more, but i am sure its cheaper than the in-store price.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Just got back from a trip to Petsmart and they matched everything I had, I had prices from all different sites to get the best prices, and the manager just came and changed all the prices, no questions asked, saved me a ton of money and now I dont have to wait for it to be shipped to me


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Hm, Ex0, can you clarify on the shipping aspect. Is it absolutely nescesary? If you bring it in, will they tack it on to the price match?


----------

